# Schmiedekunst > 225



## Peter Pan (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 
ich möchte gerne mit meiner Schmiedekunst weiter kommen, weiß aber nicht wie ich über 225 hinauskomme. Kann mir dabei einer weiterhelfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Netter Gruß


----------



## Gantwor (23. Mai 2007)

Moin moin

Der abschließende Teil der Schmiedausbildung bis zum Meister findet für den Schmied beider Fraktionen in Beutebucht/BootyBay, beim dortigen Lehrer, statt. 
Darüber hinaus beginnt mit Erreichen von 225 Skillpunkten und Level 40 für den Schmied die Spezialisierung entweder in Richtung Waffenschmied oder zum Rüstungsschmied. Für beide Wege der Spezialisierung beginnen die Questreihen in der Nähe deines bisherigen Lehrmeisters entweder in Orgrimmar oder in Ironforge / Eisenschmiede. Nach Erfüllen einer kleinen pre-quest (nach gelbem Ausrufezeichen ausschau halten) steht dir der Weg zu den weiteren Spezialisierungslehrern offen. Diese schicken dich daraufhin in die große weite Welt, damit du alle Facetten deines Berufes lernen kannst.
Für den Rüstungsschmied heist es erst einmal: auf nach Booty Bay um beim dortigen Schmied die Basics zu trainieren. Von diesem erhältst du dann die Anweisung, dich bei seinem ehemaligen Schüler tief im Schlingendorntal (nahe des Elite-Panthers) zu melden. Um an die erforderlichen Rezepte für die Rüstungsteile zu gelangen, mußt du dich als nächstes auf den Weg nach Gadgetzan im fernen Tanaris begeben, wo dich Mithril-Kid weiter ausbilden wird. Sind alle geforderten Gerätschaften hergestellt und abgeliefert, wirst du endlich in den Stand der Rüstungsschmiede aufgenommen.

Für die Ausbildung zum Waffenschmied kann ich leider keine detailierten Auskünfte erteilen aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein netter Schreiber, der in diesem Thread "Den Weg des Waffenschmieds" für dich aufzeichnen kann.

Möge das Feuer deiner Esse immer hell scheinen

Gruß,

Gantwor


----------



## Peter Pan (23. Mai 2007)

Recht herzlichen Dank für diese Auskunft, werde den Weg des Waffenschmieds gehen, finde mich aber durch Deine Beschreibung sicherlich jetzt gut zurecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Gantwor schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Der abschließende Teil der Schmiedausbildung bis zum Meister findet für den Schmied beider Fraktionen in Beutebucht/BootyBay, beim dortigen Lehrer, statt.
> Darüber hinaus beginnt mit Erreichen von 225 Skillpunkten und Level 40 für den Schmied die Spezialisierung entweder in Richtung Waffenschmied oder zum Rüstungsschmied. Für beide Wege der Spezialisierung beginnen die Questreihen in der Nähe deines bisherigen Lehrmeisters entweder in Orgrimmar oder in Ironforge / Eisenschmiede. Nach Erfüllen einer kleinen pre-quest (nach gelbem Ausrufezeichen ausschau halten) steht dir der Weg zu den weiteren Spezialisierungslehrern offen. Diese schicken dich daraufhin in die große weite Welt, damit du alle Facetten deines Berufes lernen kannst.
> ...


----------



## SueySite (25. Mai 2007)

Wie verhält es sich denn, wenn man zu blöd/blind ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ernsthaft. Ich hab Schmiedekunst auf nem Level bei dem ich mich für eine Spezialisierung entscheiden müsste. In IF (Eisenschmiede) stehen zwei Zwerge direkt an der Schmiede. Der eine von ihnen hat lauter Rüstungsrezepte, der andere natürlich die Waffenrezepte. Allerdings geht von keinem der Beiden ein Hinweis einer Spezialisierung hervor. Und ein Ausrufezeichen seh ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht weit und breit. 

Des Weiteren dachte ich gelesen zu haben, dass die Spezialisierungen mit BC abgeschafft worden. Oder hab ich da was missverstanden?


----------



## Peter Pan (25. Mai 2007)

Hoi,
direkt neben dem Amboß steht noch einer, auch ein Schmied, den mußt Du mehrfach befragen für einen Ausbildung, dann schickt der Dich zu dem Waffenschmied oder dem Rüstungsschmied, je nachdem was Du wählst. Dann erscheint auch eine qs bei den jeweiligen Spezialisten, wie gesagt mit dem -Namen leider vergessen - in der Mitte mehrfach reden, er will halt erklären :-). Wenn die Auskunft nicht reicht melde Dich nochmal, dann schaue ich genauer nach 
Gruß




SueySite schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich denn, wenn man zu blöd/blind ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------

